# 2012 Altima Road noise - just got car



## lflacks (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello and help!! I had a 2009 nissan altima, no problems, last week lease up, I traded it in and got a 2012 SE - it was an upgrade. I did not road test it (foolish) as it is basically the same car. After having it one day I noticed huge road noise, & took it back. The service manager drove it said that is just the way it is, I then drove another model that seem much quieter, it had different tires. So the answer SEEMS to be the tires. The car comes with Michelin Primacy MXV4 tires, i understand these are great tires but supposed to be "harder" and they are willing to change them out for the other tires they use on the Altima the Continental Pro Contacts which they said was on the second car I drove. I have until tomorrow to make a decision on this. I am looking for some advise/feedback here, has anyone else experienced anything like this.


----------



## slamber (Feb 15, 2014)

i have 2012 as well and it seams very loud , at first it sounds like a diesel then it quiets down a bit , but it seams like road noise after the cvt decides it wants to be quiet - I did have a 2004 that was silent as i drove , i think in the 2012 its something we just have to get used to , unless there is an awnser out there for us.


----------

